# Aloris BXA-71 parting tool holder question



## Stonebriar (Jan 18, 2022)

Does anyone have one of these?  I bought an Aloris BXA-71 tool holder and an Aloris 71-125-1BSL blade today.  See the attached picture, this 1 1/2" stick out is as close to the body that the blade end will tighten so it wont move. Other wise you can slide it back and forth. Is there a problem with the holder or am I not bright enough to figure out how to adjust this? I would prefer to have no more stick out than needed to do the cutoff. 

Thanks in advance. Puzzled.
Rick


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 18, 2022)

My same blade in a CXA holder has the adjustment screw at the back of the holder...the insert goes out the other end.   Maybe try that?


----------



## benmychree (Jan 18, 2022)

It appears that the locking wedge is bottomed out, first ask Aloris or the firm that you bought it from that there is a problem with some part being out of spec. otherwise, you could insert a shim on top of the wedge to allow it to tighten more.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 18, 2022)

Here are some things to check.  Looking at your posted photo, the clamping wedge is bottomed out and it shouldn't be.  Here's a photo from my setup with the blade fully locked down.  Notice how the wedge has plenty of additional room (green line) to move backward and clamp a blade that is even less tall.




Here is my blade is pulled back flush with the front of the QC tool holder and fully clamped down solid - notice the wedge gap (green line) still has plenty of backward movement potential.




Make sure the blade is fitted properly in the QC tool holder - the beveled edges top and bottom should mesh with the corresponding dovetails in the tool holder slot.




Also check the measured width of the blade - mine is shown below.




If the blade is seated properly in the QC tool holder and the blade height measurement agrees with what's shown above, then your BXA-71 is defective.   In that case I would call Aloris tech support at (973) 772-1201.  I would not start shimming to correct the problem - get the blade or tool holder replaced.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 18, 2022)

You spotted it David, the double threaded 'tightening' screw needs adjustment.

I yeild to the 'too small clamp' discussion below.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jan 18, 2022)

You know it looks to me based on pictures that the tightening-block there is the wrong size.  On OP's post, it looks to sit higher than the top of the slot, even at full tight!  ALL of the pictures I see (Including David's) seem to show that it should sit significantly lower, even at partial adjustment.

I wonder if Aloris mis-assembled it with the block to a smaller toolholder?


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 18, 2022)

Bingo.  If you drive the clamping wedge forward far enough, you can reposition the clamping wedge along the clamping screw by simply rotating it like you'd unscrew a nut.  That might provide more clearance for the clamping wedge?  Not sure - worth trying.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 18, 2022)

ErichKeane said:


> You know it looks to me based on pictures that the tightening-block there is the wrong size.  On OP's post, it looks to sit higher than the top of the slot, even at full tight!  ALL of the pictures I see (Including David's) seem to show that it should sit significantly lower, even at partial adjustment.
> 
> I wonder if Aloris mis-assembled it with the block to a smaller toolholder?


I'm starting to agree with @ErichKeane .   Speculating here, but that clamping wedge could be the one used on the AXA-sized #71, or off of a #7 or #77.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jan 18, 2022)

Yes look at the holding anvil on yours Dave VS mine.  My anvil is strait across the same height as the grove. When I tighten it just goes at the same height.  Yours hangs down past the lines.  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 18, 2022)

Stonebriar said:


> Yes look at the holding anvil on yours Dave VS mine.  My anvil is strait across the same height as the grove. When I tighten it just goes at the same height.  Yours hangs down past the lines.  Thanks for the picture.


Yea, you've got the wrong clamping wedge on that Aloris tool holder.   GIve 'em a call.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jan 18, 2022)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 18, 2022)

So I have my tool holder set up so the adjustment screw is on the backside of the holder.   Am I wrong?   Works fine.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 18, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> So I have my tool holder set up so the adjustment screw is on the backside of the holder.   Am I wrong?   Works fine.



You are not wrong.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 18, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> You are not wrong.



See if I do this enough, I can post without even using my brain.   Sorry, folks, I apologize.


----------



## davidpbest (Feb 16, 2022)

Stonebriar said:


> Thank you gentlemen.


@Stonebriar   Did you ever get this resolved?  Did Aloris send you the correct clamping nut?


----------



## Stonebriar (Feb 16, 2022)

I did a RMA back to MSC and they sent me a new one. It was made properly.  I copied your mod to get it on center. About a 1/16 to low.


----------



## Dhector (Mar 4, 2022)

Stonebriar said:


> I did a RMA back to MSC and they sent me a new one. It was made properly.  I copied your mod to get it on center. About a 1/16 to low.


You say yours is 1/16 low? I just bought the same set up and it is low as well. The adjustment nut wont raise it high enough before it bottoms out to get the cutter in the center of the work piece. I have an old aloris piston style holder, do you as well? The only thing I see to remedy it is make a spacer plate to go under the tool post. What is your set up and did you figure out how to remedy it being low?


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 4, 2022)

David Best posted this in a different thread.  Looks like this is what you need. 

Tim


----------



## Dhector (Mar 4, 2022)

Can you post a link please? Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't have a link.   Looks easy enough to make, especially if you have a mill.   If not,  a band saw and a drill press.

Tim


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 5, 2022)

Dhector said:


> Can you post a link please? Thank you for the reply.


Details on this elevation fixture can be found on the last two pages of the attached document - including dimensioned drawings for making your own version.  The original thread is located _*here*_.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh, if you want to try 3D printing that fixture, I can DM you the STEP  or Fusion 360 file.


----------



## Dhector (Mar 5, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> Oh, if you want to try 3D printing that fixture, I can DM you the STEP  or Fusion 360 file.


No 3d printer. Thanks for the info though. Will check it out when I get home.


----------

